# Group question



## owlcreeksmoker4 (Nov 25, 2011)

Hello I'd like to start a group for myself and fellow oklahomans, as i've seen several on here. How would i go about doing this? thanks


----------



## chef jimmyj (Nov 25, 2011)

PM TulsaJeff with your request....I think he will back you on that group...JJ


----------



## owlcreeksmoker4 (Nov 25, 2011)

Awesome thanks JJ


----------

